# Question sur location de film



## snowman996 (4 Décembre 2010)

J'ai un Apple TV dernière version, voici ma question: si je vais sur Netflix, je peux écouter un film en direct (streaming), si je loue un film sur iTune, le film doit se télécharger avant et ça prend entre 2 et 3 heures! je n'ai pas eu la patience d'attendre donc je suis retourné écouter un film sur Netflix. Le lendemain je retourne sur Itune pour enfin lire le film que j'avais téléchargé la veille mais surprise! il doit encore le télécharger..... quest-ce qui se passe?


----------



## dbol (5 Décembre 2010)

snowman996 a dit:


> J'ai un Apple TV dernière version, voici ma question: si je vais sur Netflix, je peux écouter un film en direct (streaming), si je loue un film sur iTune, le film doit se télécharger avant et ça prend entre 2 et 3 heures! je n'ai pas eu la patience d'attendre donc je suis retourné écouter un film sur Netflix. Le lendemain je retourne sur Itune pour enfin lire le film que j'avais téléchargé la veille mais surprise! il doit encore le télécharger..... quest-ce qui se passe?




Fous ton vieux modem à la poubelle et prend un abonnement ADSL au moins...


----------

